# Which are best days of week in Florence?



## Bettyspaghetti (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi, my husband, daughter(8 years old) and I are going to be staying in Greve for 2 weeks in July and are looking to also stay during that time in Florence itself. We have found the accommodation but are now considering which are the best 2 days of the week to stay in Florence? 
Are there any 'events' between 23rd July and 6th August that would be useful to be in the city for? Are there any days of the week that are to be avoided for any reason? 
Many thanks for any help


----------



## Valentina (Nov 22, 2010)

*Florence in late July*

Dear Bettyspaghetti,

since you will be here during the next summer holidays I suggest you will *stay in Florence between Tuesday and Saturday*. 
In fact Monday is not the best day for visiting Florence because the most important museums such as the Uffizi and Academy Gallery are closed. Then in summer shops will be closed on Saturday afternoon and Sunday. This generally doesn't happen in Florence historical center, but I'm telling it to you just in case.

Regarding events at the moment there no special or big events planned for that period and in general I have to say that in late summer there no great events in Florence, since Florentines use to leave the hot city for the countryside at night. I also have to add that local events are not advertised so much in advance. In fact most events are advertised a couple of weeks before the event will happen. I suggest you start following our blog about Tuscany where we publish events about Tuscany and Florence, as well as our events calendar.

I hope my suggestions answered your questions. Please don't hesitate to ask any further information


----------



## Lourdes (Nov 23, 2010)

I second Valentina's suggestion of visiting Florence during the week from Tuesday through Saturday. In the summer actually many events occur on the weekends in smaller towns and villages across Tuscany - you'll see these often times really bright posters on posts across towns advertising the events coming up the following weekend(s). Can't say that anything comes into mind in particular for that last week in July but it is very likely you'll run into something while you are here. As Valentina also suggested, keep a lookout on the calendar and blog to see what we are also finding out about upcoming events.


----------



## Bettyspaghetti (Nov 23, 2010)

Fantastic - many thanks Valentina and Lourdes - I have booked for Tuesday/Weds and Thurs night now in Florence....and am now hoping the next 7 months fly by - again, thankyou both!


----------



## Lourdes (Nov 23, 2010)

You're very welcome! I am sure the time will fly by before you know it 

As you get closer to your trip departure, if you have any other questions make sure to come back and post - there is always someone on here answering and offering suggestions


----------

